# bees and pools



## beetrapper (Jan 6, 2008)

I was wondering if pool chemicals were bad for bees. Last year I had a pool set up for the kids and thats where the bees ended up getting alot of there water. I never used any chemicals but as wondering if it would hurt them. my neighbor has a large pool and I'm sure they were drinking there too.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Good question. I'm not aware of any studies linking/identifying negative effects of pool chemicals to colonies. I know chlorinated pools and bees have been issues faced by beekeeps many times (neighbor doesn't mind you keeping bees but they rightfully don't like them disturbing their family and guests while trying to enjoy their pool). 
I'm not aware of any link between "why" bees choose them over alternative water sources but I've heard two plausible explanations- First is that the chlorinated water provides a better scent for foragers to pass on to other water gatherers, thus enabling them to find that water source better. Second is that there may actually be some benefit to the colony from the chemicals so they actively seek them out when given a choice. I have noticed even when provided fresh clean water near the hive, mine will often travel several hundred yards to gather water in the neighbors feed lot that contains all manner of stagnant/urine/feces soaked puddles......Go figure.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine really like my neighbor's pool. They'll use it over the trough I set up for them 12' away from the hives. My neighbor is allergic, but he's a really good guy and so he's never complained (and I don't think he or his grandkids have ever been stung) but I don't like the bees bothering him. I also don't like them bringing back chlorinated water and putting it in the honey. 

I've moved the water trough several times to various locations around the hives but they don't seem to utilize it as much. I'd like to find the trigger for "attaching" them to a water source, but I just can't seem to do it.


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

just to see if its something in the pool water ,, try puting pool water in the water hole that you set out ....
when they are getting water its like when there going for nectur ,,, one track mind ,, so there not in the sting mode ...
call the infermation number on the treatment pacage .. last year I called and they said that no one has ever call and asked about it and bees . I told them that they are spouse to know what there product does to things like bees .. tell them that your going to post on three bee sites cause keepers want to know what there products do to our girls .. and they will bee flooded with calls .. this summer Im going to call again and see if they know any thing more 
If they get a lot of calls they will know that they have to find what happens with bees ,,, or put more lines in to handel the keeper calls
the kid


----------



## beetrapper (Jan 6, 2008)

last year i had a bird bath out to water the bees next to the pool and they never touched it. I just took some bees from the pool and put them in the bird bath it didn't take long and that was a main water source for them there was a line of them all the way around the bath


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Ernie said:


> I also don't like them bringing back chlorinated water and putting it in the honey.


You have nothing to worry about then. Bees don't put water into the honey, they dehydrate water out of it. They collect water to drink, build comb with, and raise brood. Like any living thing water is essential to their survival. There are alot of bees in a colony that cannot leave so it takes alot of water to water them all.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

My experience has been somewhat different than some of you describe. I have a pool, my neighbor has a pool, and I have a fishpond with a marshy "natural filter" on it. They prefer the marshy area of the fish pond to any other water source. There are dozens around the pond on a sunny day. BTW the pond is slightly closer to the colonies than the pools.

I'm not saying they wouldn't drink from the pool, just that mine haven't.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Try putting a little sugar water in your 'bee trough' or other water sources that you WANT the bees to use. After they start using it well, wean the sugar water out of the source. I was told that the bees will visit pools for the salts/minerals just as they visit salt blocks that people put out for livestock. My bees love the little pond close to the beeyard. It also has filtered areas for easy access. QB


----------

